
Python: What the Hell is a Slot? - iamelgringo
http://www.elfsternberg.com/2009/07/06/python-what-the-hell-is-a-slot/
======
jrockway
A nice feature, but it's too bad there is not a full instance metaclass for
precisely controlling how each instance is stored. Perl and Common Lisp have
this.

~~~
cpr
Maybe I don't understand all that "full instance metaclass" implies, but if
you use properties, you can control how each member is handled. With
properties for each instance member, seems like you have total control.

Or is that just not convenient or powerful enough?

~~~
alphazero
Given an unknown object, how would your program distinguish between meta-info
and property?

